# Capturing video from Sony Handycam via Firewire



## robbie90 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hello Techsupport,

I have a Sony DCR-PC109E MiniDV Handycam.

For long I have been trying to transfer the videos from it to my PC but have not had much luck. I had transferred a couple of videos via USB on my old PC as it didn't have Firewire but as you can imagine the results are not the best. So when I realised that the best results will come only with Firewire, when I eventually changed my PC to a latest one which had Firewire ports, I thought there will be no problems now.

However when I connect the handycam to the PC via Firewire port, the PC & video capture software does not detect the handycam. I have tried with Windows Movie Maker, Sony's own software, Ulead Studio and a couple of others.

I have tried with several different firewire cables, applied SP3 - still nothing.

I have tried different sequences of switching on the pc and the camera that I found on the web which might have helped but they didn't.

I know there are lot of people out there who have problems with their PC not detecting their Sony Handycams.

Why is it such a big problem ? Can you please suggest a solution ?

I have Windows XP Professional with SP 3, Intel Core2 Quad CPU, Asus P5KC Motherboard, 2 GB Transcend RAM (800Mhz).

Please please please Help. I will be very grateful and will make a donation if you can get this solved.

Many thanks.


----------



## robbie90 (Jul 9, 2008)

Can anyone help please ?


----------



## SteveFinMD (Feb 7, 2009)

Robbie,

I have the same problem and found this site while looking for a solution. Folks on here do not seem to know anything Handycams. Did you ever find a way to make it work?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check out this thread

http://forum.ecoustics.com/bbs/messages/8691/450734.html


----------

